# American Black Vulture



## JasonF (Jan 19, 2009)

I was able to get several shots of these fellas today but this one was my favorite by far!  

Enjoy!


----------



## Resica (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice Blackie!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 19, 2009)

cool shot !!!!  i bet everybody here who has been to callaway can tell you why his legs are white ....


----------



## Hoss (Jan 19, 2009)

Mighty nice pose he gave you and you got a fine shot.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent shot. Glad he did not puke on you!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 20, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> cool shot !!!!  i bet everybody here who has been to callaway can tell you why his legs are white ....


----------



## Redbow (Jan 20, 2009)

A lot of people around here call them Turkey Buzzards,,but I think Turkey Buzzards have a red head ! 

I have never seen a Turkey Vulture in our area,,only Black Vultures!


----------



## JasonF (Jan 20, 2009)

Redbow said:


> A lot of people around here call them Turkey Buzzards,,but I think Turkey Buzzards have a red head !
> 
> I have never seen a Turkey Vulture in our area,,only Black Vultures!



Yea, turkey vultures have red heads.  I seen a couple yesterday but they would never come down from the trees.


----------



## believer (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty picture - Ugly bird


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome shot Jason! ...hmmm...and I just noticed he's looking over his left shoulder...might be some truth to that rumor.


----------

